# Strange Tailpipe Vibration Noise?



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

I have this strange rattling noise coming from my drivers side exhaust pipe. It only happens at certain low-rpms and only on the drivers side. I recently dropped the driveshaft and shattered my yoke, the damage has been repaired but I am worried that the drive shaft hit something up there. The shop that took a look at it didn't mention anything but who knows. Anyone got any ideas what this could be?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Loose nut behind the wheel?


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

Well it sounds like its coming from the gas tank to be honest, the middle of the trunk. I'll check the wheel as well.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Rap on the tailpipe with your fist and see if it makes the same noise.








[/envisioning Goatman455 singing rap music into his exhaust ]


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

It IS the tailpipe, when I hold it steady it doesnt rattle. Seems stable but definitely not as secure as the other tail pipe (the driver side moves a bit more when I shake it than the passenger).


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You'll have to get underneath the car, loosen a hanger or two, move the pipe around to a place it doesn't contact anything, then tighten it all back up.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> Rap on the tailpipe with your fist and see if it makes the same noise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

*Loose Nuts*

Oh no 68greengoat. "Loose nut behind the wheel?" Reply's: ". . . I'll check the wheel as well." Bwaaaaa ha ha ha! Classic! He probably knows Richard Hertz & Iva Biganus.:lol::rofl:
You check behind that wheel real good now ya' hear?!


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

To be dead honest, I was just trying to be nice, I had no idea what he was talking about and figured it was beyond my knowledge, but I guess it was actually before or under my knowledge in this case.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Loose nut behind the wheel?


This was a joke, *you're* the loose nut behind the (steering) wheel.


----------



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the help (those of you who actually tried that is) 

It was actually the parking brake cable banging into the exhaust pipe.


----------

